

Vogue UK Easter Egg: Up up, down down, left, right, left, right, b, a, Enter - carlsednaoui
http://vogue.co.uk

======
thoughtpalette
I've always wanted to do this with a site, except for the fact I could get
fired.

Plugin is [http://zurb.com/playground/jquery-
raptorize](http://zurb.com/playground/jquery-raptorize)

------
carlsednaoui
Visit the site then press: Up up, down down, left, right, left, right, b, a,
Enter.

------
macmac
Dinosaurs rule Britannia!

